# Greenish colors when sublimating on cotton



## Ziga (Feb 26, 2018)

Hello! 

I have purchased a heat press and a printer to start a bit of a hobby/side earnings and everything is working pretty ok so far but, after the first wash after I sublimated a t shirt the picture kind of gets these cracks all over it and blacks aren't really blacks the have a green tint to them and so do some other colors I have tried to make a good profile for sublimation printing but I just couldn't get the results I wanted.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Simple answer ..... you CAN'T sublimate onto cotton!

You can only sublimate onto 100% polyester material and it must be white, or very light coloured.

Also, you'll need the correct ICC profile for the sublimation printer, inks and paper combination that you are using. Your ink supplier should be able to provide you with one if they are a reputable company.


----------



## Ziga (Feb 26, 2018)

Thank you for your reply,
I am using a special paper and powder which is applied over wet paint a coupe of times it worked really well but now it isn't the same as it was for some reason anyways the point is I have tried sublimation on 100% polyester but only had 1 shirt to test print on it and the colors were washed out because I didn't leave it under the press for long enough i tried letting one under the press for longer and got better results same was with washing after the first wash the one that was under the press for a shorter time basically disappeared and the other one was still pretty ok now if you have any experience with sublimation could you suggest some heat press temperatures and or times I should use?

But as far as the ICC profile goes I didn't receive any from the supplier I would also appreciate it if you cold recommend a website or store where I could get the correct profiles from.
Thanks again for the reply.


----------



## Ziga (Feb 26, 2018)

Thank you for your reply! 

I am using a special paper and powder which is applied on wet paint and is supposed to create a bond between the cotton and the colors. As far as the ICC profile goes I didn't receive any  

But sublimation on polyester I have tried that but only had one shirt to test it on and the first print was under the press for not long enough because the colors were all washed out but the second one was looking a lot better which was under the press for double the time. I would sincerely appreciate it if you could recommend sublimation time and or temperatures which I should use for sublimating on polyester shirts.

Thank you once again.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

I'd suggest 180 to 190 degrees C for 5 to 60 secs, but you need to experiment. If you're using a teflon sheet over your print then this may affect the temperature a bit so may need a longer time.

The aim is to get the temperature as low as possible to avoid scorching while still getting a good print.

You could try special papers for cotton such as Jet Opaque which will take sublimation inks as well as dye and pigment inks.


----------



## hopestudio (Jan 18, 2019)

I just joined today and I'm looking for information on cotton sublimation.
This is the most recent thread that contained sublimation.

I've found a product called Reveal S but it doesn't work on black cotton shirts.
My friend was at the PPAI show this week and she sent me a picture of a cotton sublimated black shirt.
Do you by any chance know about this product? As far as I know, as long as I buy this company's shirts, I can sublimate the image in 30 seconds and that's it.


----------



## hopestudio (Jan 18, 2019)

Hi Ziga, 
Here's the picture my friend sent me from the PPAI Las Vegas.
I uploaded the image on the other post just fine...but on this page and private message, I'm having a hard time.


----------

